# Can someone tell me what this is?



## Rftreeman (May 4, 2009)

I was given this stick a few years ago and have been using it for a cane pretty much but I was told it was for flipping a rope or something like that but I have no clue so what is it? It's about 36" long and 7/16 diameter.


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2009)

oh that's easy, its a yellow pole ( about 3 feet long-7/16 dia) with a rubber bumper on one end and a black handle that says Jameson on the other.
Ok, sorry. Is it an inner pole to an extension system?


----------



## Rftreeman (May 4, 2009)

Extension for what, the rubber handle and boot are clued on.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 4, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> Extension for what, the rubber handle and boot are clued on.



I call them dumaflotchies.


----------



## treeseer (May 4, 2009)

may be just a promo thing handed out at trade shows.


----------



## indiansprings (May 4, 2009)

It's a cattle sorting stick, used to sort and drive cattle in working pens or into a trailer. Got lot's of them in varying lengths, often give away at AG shows as a promo, sold in feed stores. You can either poke the cattle, which is preferred over the other method, beating the hell out of them, I am experienced at both methods and consider myself competent in the use of the stick.


----------



## yooper (May 4, 2009)

indiansprings said:


> It's a cattle sorting stick, used to sort and drive cattle in working pens or into a trailer. Got lot's of them in varying lengths, often give away at AG shows as a promo, sold in feed stores. You can either poke the cattle, which is preferred over the other method, beating the hell out of them, I am experienced at both methods and consider myself competent in the use of the stick.



That sounds like a bunch of rubbish! That is a stick for smacking bees nests while climbing in a tree for a take down or trim! notice the bright yellowness of the stick and the black ends, Well after beating the hell out of the nest simply throw the stick so it "twirls end over end" the darker ends confuse the bees by thinking there other bees and the yellowish part makes all the other bees think that the "dark non bees" are following a big twirling flower. Try it out it works great I keep one on my belt always for stand by....ya know just in case!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## indiansprings (May 4, 2009)

LOL....next time I see a big hornets nest I'll just have to try the poke first then the whack, and then throw the stick.


----------



## tree md (May 4, 2009)

Oh that's easy. It's a blind man's cane. Same kind I use when I wear my sunglasses and take my dog into the gentleman's club...


----------



## Rftreeman (May 4, 2009)

I think I'll just keep using it as a cane and an attitude adjustment tool, works pretty good as both.


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I think I'll just keep using it as a cane and an attitude adjustment tool, works pretty good as both.



Sorry buddy, we were not much help on this.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 4, 2009)

Your all wrong its obviously for midget pole vaulting





all joking aside, it could work to flip a rope farther down a limb. see below pic from tree climbers companion but buying one for the reason would be silly. Well unless you painted it orange and wrote _*STIHL *_ on it, then it would cool.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 4, 2009)

treeseer said:


> may be just a promo thing handed out at trade shows.
> 
> :give beer:



we have a winner yup its a walking stick tom trees


----------



## Rftreeman (May 4, 2009)

tree md said:


> Oh that's easy. It's a blind man's cane. Same kind I use when I wear my sunglasses and take my dog into the gentleman's club...


maybe I'll paint the end of it red so i can get the right of way when crossing the street........lol


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 4, 2009)

at the Baltimore tci show they were a big hit tom trees


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 4, 2009)

A flip stick is used to throw a loop of line up over a smaller branch on a limb to get it closer to the target crotch. You can see an example of the method in the tree climbers companion I think. It is also useful for getting the line unstuck in a tight crotch from time to time. When someone says something smart about your "cane" you can give'em a smack to the crotch or any other appropriate part of the body for an attitude adjustment.

Yooper, how badly have you ever been stung?








It probably wasn't enough.-Kevin


----------



## indiansprings (May 5, 2009)

Just send that purdy thing to me and next time I load cattle I'll send it back to you with some fresh green stuff on it, might not be JD green but it will be green and yellow for you and it will also smell, so you can have a cane that lets them smell you before you get there . Gotta go for the night


----------



## pdqdl (May 5, 2009)

I can't see the detail well enough to be sure, but that looks like the marker poles off a snowplow. Is one end metal with a flat spot and a hole for a bolt? Perhaps more likely, the flat part is broken off?

That is used to mark the corners of a snow plow, hidden from the driver by the front hood of the truck it is mounted on.


----------



## qweesdraw (May 5, 2009)

The can't hook seems to be missing to roll 3" branches to buck?
Mark


----------



## randyg (May 5, 2009)

*It's for flippin boards*

I'm surprised at all the uses for this 'flip stick'. Follow your logs to the mill, and you will see the process. After boards are sawn they go onto this conveyor to be sorted. The boards are moving slowly all laying side by side, and the 'grader' walks on top of them inspecting. Grader uses the rubber ball end of stick under edge of board and flips it over. After looking at both sides of board, another stick in the other hand with a 'paint stick' on the end is used to write either 1,2,or3 on the board. The grader then steps on board to begin inspection of next. Further down on the conveyor, a group of 'imigrant types' will sort the boards by type and stack them accordingly. I understand the grader gets pretty good pay, only the sawyer gets the most.

Now you know


----------



## Tree Pig (May 5, 2009)

randyg said:


> I'm surprised at all the uses for this 'flip stick'. Follow your logs to the mill, and you will see the process. After boards are sawn they go onto this conveyor to be sorted. The boards are moving slowly all laying side by side, and the 'grader' walks on top of them inspecting. Grader uses the rubber ball end of stick under edge of board and flips it over. After looking at both sides of board, another stick in the other hand with a 'paint stick' on the end is used to write either 1,2,or3 on the board. The grader then steps on board to begin inspection of next. Further down on the conveyor, a group of 'imigrant types' will sort the boards by type and stack them accordingly. I understand the grader gets pretty good pay, only the sawyer gets the most.
> 
> Now you know




well I still cast my vote for midget pole vaulting


----------



## Rftreeman (May 5, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I can't see the detail well enough to be sure, but that looks like the marker poles off a snowplow. Is one end metal with a flat spot and a hole for a bolt? Perhaps more likely, the flat part is broken off?
> 
> That is used to mark the corners of a snow plow, hidden from the driver by the front hood of the truck it is mounted on.


It's the flip stick as Slvrmple72 described, once he mentioned it and I thought about it I do recall the fella calling it that when he gave it to me but I do like the midget pole vault idea.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (May 5, 2009)

Walking stick from Trade shows. This past TCIA the one I picked up is Glow in the Dark, Get it under a light and than into the dark you think you have a Light saber. Solid Fiberglass good for telling that stray dog to go away or Die. Both are great for the Stick Trick with a Rope or for Biltmore Stick, checking the hight of any tree


----------



## ozzy42 (May 5, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I was given this stick a few years ago and have been using it for a cane pretty much but I was told it was for flipping a rope or something like that but I have no clue so what is it? It's about 36" long and 7/16 diameter.



That is so obvious,,,,It is the stick they measured obamas nose with after the first 100 days.


----------



## utilityman (May 5, 2009)

*Snowplow Marker*

It is a snowplow marker just as the man said. If you look close you will see where the flat part of the spade broke off where it bolted to the edge of the blade.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

looks like a plow marker to me.


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2009)

"B" stick:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Rftreeman (May 5, 2009)

utilityman said:


> It is a snowplow marker just as the man said. If you look close you will see where the flat part of the spade broke off where it bolted to the edge of the blade.





mattmc2003 said:


> looks like a plow marker to me.


Trust me, it's in my hands and it's not a plow marker, it's a flip stick, there is not any broken flat piece on it and nothing broken off.

larger picture


----------



## utilityman (May 5, 2009)

I stand corrected. Its amazing what a good picture will show. Sorry for the wrong information


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> Trust me, it's in my hands and it's not a plow marker, it's a flip stick, there is not any broken flat piece on it and nothing broken off.
> 
> larger picture



yep you are right my "B" stick doesn't say jameson on it I think it sas dumbass or something to that sort,


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2009)

yooper said:


> yep you are right my "B" stick doesn't say jameson on it I think it sas dumbass or something to that sort,



I think this pole is the inside extension of one of thier telscoping poles. I went to the website, nothing cme up for flip stick but a picture of one of the teloscope pole had this in it. Maybe it is and someone just stuck the rubber bumper on the bottom. You can see if you go to the jameson site. I just copied your post yoop cause it has the big pic. I think that is what it is, or was.


----------

